# Problema com temperatura Davis VP2



## geoair.pt (13 Jul 2013 às 07:24)

Boas,
Estou a ter leituras de temperatura exterior de *-*18.5ºC neste momento.
Há alguma coisa que possa tentar fazer, ou tenho de mandar vir um sensor novo? 
Obrigado.
Cumps.

EDIT: e agora deixei de ter leitura da humidade exterior...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2013 às 09:44)

Poderá ser alguma interferência, por vezes também perco o sinal mas depressa volta, e já tive uma situação de 0% de humidade. Desliga e volta a ligar o cabo do termómetro e assim.


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Jul 2013 às 11:05)

Aqui está o dito cujo:


----------



## fsl (13 Jul 2013 às 17:10)

Tenho a minha Estação há 6 anos e já tive de mudar o Sensor duas vezes, i. é, tem tido uma vida útil de 3 anos. A Davis contactada informou ser normal e depender muito do Local  ser muito ou pouco húmido. 
O Sensor começou a dar informações disparatadas em situações de HUM muito alta.


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jul 2013 às 11:02)

fsl disse:


> Tenho a minha Estação há 6 anos e já tive de mudar o Sensor duas vezes, i. é, tem tido uma vida útil de 3 anos. A Davis contactada informou-se ser normal e depender muito do Local  ser muito ou pouco húmido.
> O Sensor começou a dar informações disparatadas em situações de HUM muito alta.



Boas,
Obrigado pela informação.
Onde adquiriu o(s) sensor(es)?
Não sei até que ponto não valerá a pena tentar trocar só o sensor como descrito aqui
Cumps


----------



## fsl (14 Jul 2013 às 14:55)

Boa tarde
Comprei sempre na Gestel, aqui em Linda a Velha.
Na ultima vez comprei o Kit para montar no 1º prato  em posição invertida, pois penso que concentra menos HUM; vamos ver pois só o montei em Março pp. O preço deste Kit é um bocado caro, quase 240€.


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jul 2013 às 18:05)

Obrigado pela info, realmente na gestel fica um bocado puxado. Tem a referência do último que adquiriu?
Fica mais uma foto do sensor sem a mebrana protectora:


----------



## fsl (14 Jul 2013 às 18:40)

A encomenda à Gestel foi feita com esta referência:
Vantage Pro2 Temperature/Humidity Sensor Replacement Kit  ref Davis nº6930, valor 184.80 € + IVA


----------



## fsl (14 Jul 2013 às 18:48)

Em aditamento refiro que este Kit só será aplicável nos modelos Vantage Pro2 produzidos depois de 1 de Jan 2006. O Sensor parece diferente do indicado por si.


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jul 2013 às 19:58)

Pelos Mfg Code que tenho na consola e na ISS a estação foi feita em 2009...


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2013 às 13:39)

Boas tardes estou com um problema na vue está a dar temperaturas de -68.c humidade de 1% e as vezes aparece os tracinhos. Sabem o que pode ser?


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2013 às 14:05)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas tardes estou com um problema na vue está a dar temperaturas de -68.c humidade de 1% e as vezes aparece os tracinhos. Sabem o que pode ser? Ver anexo 58



Boas. Já tive um problema semelhante na minha VP2, e isso acontecia quando a consola não recebia dados da estação, por problema no wifi (falta de pilha na estação ou recepção nula devido ao local). Mas a mim afectava-me todos os parâmetros lidos na estação (anemómetro incluído). Estás a receber dados do vento e pluvio?  Se estiver tudo ok e for só a temperatura e a humidade, então poderá ser do sensor termo-higrómetro.


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2013 às 19:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas. Já tive um problema semelhante na minha VP2, e isso acontecia quando a consola não recebia dados da estação, por problema no wifi (falta de pilha na estação ou recepção nula devido ao local). Mas a mim afectava-me todos os parâmetros lidos na estação (anemómetro incluído). Estás a receber dados do vento e pluvio?  Se estiver tudo ok e for só a temperatura e a humidade, então poderá ser do sensor termo-higrómetro.



Obrigado pois devia ter sido mesmo perda se sinal pois de um momento para o outro começou a funcionar bem. Grande susto!


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Set 2013 às 11:31)

spiritmind disse:


> Obrigado pois devia ter sido mesmo perda se sinal pois de um momento para o outro começou a funcionar bem. Grande susto!



Espero que seja mesmo isso, mas no meu caso também chegou a ter períodos em que funcionava adequadamente, mas voltava a dar erros novamente
Acabei por mandar fazer o upgrade do sensor para o SHT15 (podia tentar ser eu a fazer o upgrade, mas não quis arriscar) e ficou-me a menos de metade do custo de um sensor novo comprado cá em Portugal...
Cumps.


----------



## fsl (20 Set 2013 às 19:29)

geoair.pt disse:


> Espero que seja mesmo isso, mas no meu caso também chegou a ter períodos em que funcionava adequadamente, mas voltava a dar erros novamente
> Acabei por mandar fazer o upgrade do sensor para o SHT15 (podia tentar ser eu a fazer o upgrade, mas não quis arriscar) e ficou-me a menos de metade do custo de um sensor novo comprado cá em Portugal...
> Cumps.



Boa tarde 
Como sou um potencial interessado, pedia-lhe para descrever os procedimentos que levaram ao upgrade ,  e  dizer como se comporta no ISS da Davis.
Obrigado.


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Set 2013 às 21:39)

Boas,
No meu caso entrei em contacto com um user de um outro forum de meteorologia (inglês) que sabia já ter trabalhado na assistência técnica das Davis no RU.
Já entrei em contacto novamente com ele a perguntar se ele estaria disponível para proceder a outras reparações/upgrade do sensor a outros users portugueses e se sim, como o poderiam contactar.
Assim que tiver resposta indico.
Acredito que quem consiga ter acesso ao sensor e se tenha à vontade com o ferro de soldar que consiga efectuar o procedimento; eu nem conseguia o sensor a preços 'decentes' nem tenho habilidade para o ferro de soldar...

EDIT:  Quem me fez a reparação e upgrade do sensor de temperatura foi o utilizador belfryboy do fórum wxforum.net 
Quem tiver interesse pode-lhe enviar uma pm por lá caso esteja registado ou um email para b0bsm1th arroba hotmail ponto com 
Comigo funcionou tudo 5 estrelas.

Cumps


----------



## fsl (21 Set 2013 às 09:23)

Obrigado Geoair.pt pelas muito uteis informações, pois quando tiver que substituir o Sensor vou tentar essa soluçao.
Não consigo aceder a sua Estação , nem no Wu, nem no Meteoclimatic. Ela está "no ar" ?


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Set 2013 às 10:00)

geoair,

excelente atitude a sua. Este é que é o espírito.
Assim que tiver notícias diga. A minha Davis está impec mas....

abc


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Set 2013 às 11:07)

Boas,
Já tinha adicionado a informação no post anterior sob a forma de um edit, mas como sei que pode passar despercebido aqui fica novamente:


> Quem me fez a reparação e upgrade do sensor de temperatura foi o utilizador belfryboy do fórum wxforum.net
> Quem tiver interesse pode-lhe enviar uma pm por lá caso esteja registado ou um email para b0bsm1th arroba hotmail ponto com
> Comigo funcionou tudo 5 estrelas.
> Cumps


A minha estação está off por vários motivos: primeiro foi o sensor temp/hum que teve de ir a Inglaterra e voltar 'renovado'; aproveitei que tinha a ISS desmontada e fui averiguar a calibragem do pluvio e qual não é a minha surpresa, dá-me valores sempre inferiores, mas não consigo identificar um padrão de 'desfasamento' de modo a tentar calibrar (está a caminho um novo pluvio vindo dos EUA) . Assim que chegar o novo pluviómetro também tenho os sensores de UV e radiação solar à espera para serem montados (também vieram dos EUA). 
Cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2013 às 11:11)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Já tinha adicionado a informação no post anterior sob a forma de um edit, mas como sei que pode passar despercebido aqui fica novamente:
> 
> A minha estação está off por vários motivos: primeiro foi o sensor temp/hum que teve de ir a Inglaterra e voltar 'renovado'; aproveitei que tinha a ISS desmontada e fui averiguar a calibragem do pluvio e qual não é a minha surpresa, dá-me valores sempre inferiores, mas não consigo identificar um padrão de 'desfasamento' de modo a tentar calibrar (está a caminho um novo pluvio vindo dos EUA) . Assim que chegar o novo pluviómetro também tenho os sensores de UV e radiação solar à espera para serem montados (também vieram dos EUA).
> Cumps



Muitos pouco usual haver tais problemas. Fico curioso, nunca me aconteceu nada semelhante nas minhas 2.

Mantém-te a indicar o desenvolvimento dos acontecimentos...


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Set 2013 às 11:34)

Do que andei a ler, não é tão incomum haver estes problemas. Não estou a dizer que é comum ou mesmo normal, mas pesquisando em forums de meteorologia  internacionais encontrei utilizadores com os mesmos problemas que eu;não com todos nem (quase) todos ao mesmo tempo, mas existem...
O sensor de temperatura/humidade pode estar relacionado com o facto de eu viver perto do mar e de o sensor ou a placa deste ter sofrido alguma corrosão associada à salinidade do ar. De qualquer modo o Rob (belfryboy do wxforum) aplicou um spray para evitar a corrosão no novo sensor e a respectiva placa.
Esqueci-me de mencionar que o anemómetro o ano passado já tinha dado problemas e que deveria ser o veio descaído que impedia a leitura correcta, mas aí reparei-o eu e neste momento está funcional.
Ou seja, no período de menos de um ano já tive problemas em todos os sensores exteriores da minha Davis, mas não estou, de alguma forma decepcionado com a escolha. Se fosse hoje voltaria a fazer as mesmas opções.


----------



## geoair.pt (10 Set 2014 às 21:02)

Acabado de instalar:









Agora vamos ver a durabilidade...
Cumps


----------

